# الماوس اتعطل أيه العمل



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

لو الماوس اتعطل هتعمل أيه ؟ 

سؤال لازم نعرف إجابته كلنا طالما بنستخدم الكمبيوتر 
ولازم نكون عارفين أيه الطريقة اللي ممكن نستخدمها وخصوصاً لو كنا مزنوقين 
وما باليد حيلة 


تعالوا نشوف مع بعض 

اضغط على زر إبدأ (START)

ثم اختار إعدادات (SETTINGS)

ثم لوحة التحكم (CONTROL PANEL)

اضغط على اختيارات إضافية (ACCESSIBILITY OPTIONS)

اختار من أعلى النافذة الماوس (MOUSE)

ثم ضع علامة صح لتفعيل إستخدام الماوس من أزرار لوحة التحكيم

اضغط على إعدادات (SETTING) لإضافة بعض الإعدادات الخاصة مثل

- سرعة مؤشر الماوس.

- ظهور أيقونة خاصة بالماوس على شريط الأدوات.

- تفعيل زر (Num Lock) لإيقاف وتشغيل الميزة.

التحكم بالماوس من لوحة المفاتيح:

- أولا اضغط على زر NumLock لتفعيل التحكم بمؤشر الفأرة.

- إتباع الجدول التالي للتحكم بالفأرة.

الزر ( ـ ) لتهيئة الضغط على الزر الأيمن في الفأرة 

والزر ( / ) لتهيئة الضغط على الزر الأيسر.

الزر (DEL) للقيام بعملية
Delete

رقم (2) للتحريك لأسفل 
و (8) لأعلى 
و (4) لليسار 
و (6) لليمين 
و (5) لتفعيل الضغط على ماتريد كأنك تضغط على الزر الأيسر للماوس

​


----------



## Scofield (14 يناير 2009)

*
لو الماوس اتعطل حط قدامه حتة جبنة هيشتغل على طول
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ديدو​ 
 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جميله

شكرا يا كوكو

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا مايكل ​



ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

_كتر الحزن يعلم البكا يا مان
هههههههه
مشكور كتييييير 
تسلم الايادى​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## totty (14 يناير 2009)

*حلووو اوووى الموضوع ده
مــــــــــيرسى يا كوكو
ربنا معاك يوم 17*​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل

شكرا 

بس انا لو مكانك

حشتري واحد تاني علطول

ههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *حلووو اوووى الموضوع ده*
> 
> *مــــــــــيرسى يا كوكو*
> 
> *ربنا معاك يوم 17*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> 
> _*شكرا *_
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا امجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

kokoman

شكراااااااا لمجهودك كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (15 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا ماااان​


----------



## +pepo+ (15 يناير 2009)

مرسى يا مـــــــــــــــان على الموضوع التحفه ده حكايه​


----------



## dona ad (15 يناير 2009)

لو الماوس اتعطل هات لة كات  (cat)   هيجرى بسرعة  وشكرا جدا على المعلومة دى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع كتير حلو بس صعب نحفظ كل ده اعتقد لو الماوس اتعطل هشترى غيرة اسهل هههههههههه
ربنا معاك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> kokoman
> 
> شكراااااااا لمجهودك كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا ماااان​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نونا


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى يا مـــــــــــــــان على الموضوع التحفه ده حكايه​


ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيبو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

dona ad قال:


> لو الماوس اتعطل هات لة كات (cat) هيجرى بسرعة وشكرا جدا على المعلومة دى


 
ههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع كتير حلو بس صعب نحفظ كل ده اعتقد لو الماوس اتعطل هشترى غيرة اسهل هههههههههه*
> *ربنا معاك*


 
ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros1 (17 يناير 2009)

معلومات جميله

شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

